# Surfside Sat???



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

Anyone have any thoughts about this weekend?? Ive seen 2 different reports and ones saying its gonna stay like these past couple of days and another said its gonna rain and get cold.. HMMMmmm... Anyone gonna head down there hittin the beach?:whiteshee


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I'm going somewhere. Most likely going to Sargent.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hopefully I'll be down around that area tmrw eve and Saturday, maybe even Sunday depending upon how bad the seaweed and how thick the turd hustlers are.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Weather looks good. Social calendar is full but I might just disappear.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like another good weekend to be on the beach. Can't catch fish if you ain't fishing. I'm headed out in a couple of hours. 

:bounce:


----------



## turn_05 (May 14, 2008)

Surfside looked pretty nice this morning when I dropped my girl of at work down there. I'm really looking forward to being out there tomorrow. Surf forcast has it being flatter tomorrow than it is today so it should be pretty good.


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

See ya guys out there.. ill be in a white ford truck with PHD on the side, come on by and say hey watch out for my twins they are tornados lol 
Tight Lines!!!:cheers:


----------



## maniacbiker (Jul 30, 2012)

I am headed to Surfside Saturday, evening surf fish and have a charter sunday for my 50th birthday. Good luck guys.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Got the kiddo and headed to surfside beach access 4-5 etc. late start ha. If any other 2 coolers are around stop by and say howdy. White 1500 chevy. Good luck everybody on this fine day.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Leave a few. I am planning to make a run down there tomorrow.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Lots of kayakers out by the peregrine resort. Moving around here,seaweed keeps dragging the lines in. Ha


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I hate seaweed when trying to surf fish, but BTB fishing you can still manage to fish.


----------



## turn_05 (May 14, 2008)

The weed was rough this morning. Left the beach and I'm at SLP now. There is weed right on the beach but not a problem after 5 ft off the beach.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Rgr on the weed. We left and headed east of slp and settled in. Weed wasnt an issue there and ended up with a couple pompano, 3 whiting, a gazillion hard heads, and something huge that ran the drag then went chomp on the line. Lost rig and all  
Tide was fairly low but did pick up a little better towards the end. Did see a guy down the way snag a good slot red. It still seems shrimp is the main goto bait. Not even a nibble on cut bait, mullet, etc.


----------



## turn_05 (May 14, 2008)

Ditto on the shrimp. Not a bit on mullet. Nothing to impressive this trip just some whiting and some hardhead. But a great day in the sun and some nice burgers on the grill.


----------



## AirForceJack (Oct 3, 2011)

X2 on nothin really good just 1 hard head all day on shrimp, hope yall all do better today out there nice gettin to meet a fellow 2cooler

Tight Lines:cheers:


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

No better news from me. I hit the beach at Rd 5 about 10 am today, at the bottom of the low tide. The tide was so low, that I parked in the usual wade gut, set up my rod holders at the beach edge of the 1st bar. The usual 1st gut was the wade gut... etc.

The second gut had lots of weed and a few hardheads. The first gut had less weed and plenty of whiting and hardheads. The water was dingy and grey. The sun did not come out much, so it was a little chilly.

One thing that I really noticed was how little activity there was overall. There were no birds working. The whiting that I did catch, hit half-heartedly. I wonder if a week of good weather, plus the full moon, has allowed the fish to feed. Last week, the bite was furious. Today, the fish seemed take it or leave it. Except for about three big hardheads that sucked the bait halfway to their ***holes.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

Not much more successful here today, caught hard heads faster than I could keep two poles baited, turd hustlers to the tune of at least half a dozen and kept 3-4 decent size whitings. Got a good snag on something that I had a small wire leader on and it come in chomped just below the 2nd hook. Loosin these 4$ breakaway sinkers each day is getting $$. Am thinking maybe I need to start running 100lbs braid and 800-900 test wire leaders about 9ft long. 

Can't imagine hard heads being any thicker than now, if so it won't be worth goin out...too bad they aren't channel or blue cats I'd be having a community fish fry by now.


----------



## spicyitalian (Jan 18, 2012)

Bearwolf34 said:


> Can't imagine hard heads being any thicker than now, if so it won't be worth goin out...too bad they aren't channel or blue cats I'd be having a community fish fry by now.


I fried up a hardhead just to see what they tasted like. It was fine, but the seasoning that I used was Lemon *&* Pepper, not lemon pepper, which meant that it was about 50% salt. Way too salty to eat, but from what I could tell around it, the fish wasn't bad. I'll do it again without the salt bath to really make up my mind.


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

I have been imagining the impact of a really good counterfeit document extolling the benefits of hard head slime as a cure for something really bothersome. If we could fake proof of this in several ancient cultural traditions, we might start something. If we could set off a hard head buying frenzy....


----------



## bigfost (Oct 11, 2004)

histprof said:


> I have been imagining the impact of a really good counterfeit document extolling the benefits of hard head slime as a cure for something really bothersome. If we could fake proof of this in several ancient cultural traditions, we might start something. If we could set off a hard head buying frenzy....


I've heard if you lick the slime it will make you high, just like those poison frogs will. :biggrin:


----------



## histprof (Oct 30, 2011)

Careful. That kind of advice might catch on.


----------



## Bearwolf34 (Sep 8, 2005)

histprof said:


> I have been imagining the impact of a really good counterfeit document extolling the benefits of hard head slime as a cure for something really bothersome. If we could fake proof of this in several ancient cultural traditions, we might start something. If we could set off a hard head buying frenzy....


An ancient mystic aphrodisiac perhaps???


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Are there any carp in the surf? Just saying,.....


----------

